# Como hacer LED intermitente con velocidad ajustable?



## minime (Sep 10, 2006)

Quiero hacer algo que asumo es sencillo, un LED que prenda y apague (intermitente), y que pueda ajustar la velocidad a la que este parpadee.

compré las piezas de un KIT que venden ya hecho, en Estados Unidos:
http://www.gibsonteched.com/vmk102.html
y el instructivo
http://www.velleman.be/downloads/0/manual_mk102.pdf

pero no entiendo como debo de soldar estas, en serio que
cualquier ayuda o tipo lo agradeceré muchísimo.  

Gracias


----------



## Dario Vega (Sep 10, 2006)

Mirando el instructivo veo que hay muchos dibujos de los componentes, como los ubicas y hasta explica en la parte superior izquierda como es el proceso para soldar un componente.
Tal vez algún componente que tienes no coincide con los dibujos?
Explica mejor cuál es tu duda, el instructivo parece claro para que logres armarlo.

Exitos


----------



## minime (Sep 10, 2006)

Hola Dario, gracias por la pronta respuesta.

La verdad sé poco de electrónica, ya me estuve informaciónrmando un poco sobre por ejemplo 
el transistor, y que en el diagrama el de enmedio se refiere a la Base, el capacitor que almacena energía. Esto de la electrónica me interesa y en específico aproveché que habrá
una exposición en la escuela y se me ocurrió incorporar algo de electrónica, y de paso
aprender un poco.


Ahora bien, mi duda más concreta es:

¿Los que van conectados en el diagrama van en la misma línea de energía?

Me puse a armarlo esto en un protoboard, que aparece en la imagen adjunta
¿voy bien? ¿voy mal? ¿voy tan mal que doy pena ajena? jeje

Hay algún error obvio?

gracias


----------



## alco79ar (Sep 10, 2006)

Hola, suponiendo ke sepas muy poco de electronica, por empesar con los ke debes tener cuidado al colocar son los transistores, esas tres patitas tienen un nombre cada una, base, colector, emisor, y debes colocarlo talcual lo indica el instructivo, tambien los capacistores y los leds tienen polaridad, la patita mas larga es la positiva y la mas corta negativa, ademas en el capacitor viene indicada con una franja donda tiene el simbolo (-) negativo, en el caso del led observaras ke del lado de la patita negativa esta chato, el regulador de voltage es un preset y solo vas a utilizar dos patitas, la del medio ke va conectada a positivo y la de la izquierda si lo miras desde arriba, como esta en la imagen 







espero ke te sirva, hasta pronto


----------



## Dario Vega (Sep 10, 2006)

Ahora entiendo, tu quieres armar el circuito sobre un protoboard. Bueno, no se cuanto sabes de electrónica asi que te comento todo lo que pueda.
Por la foto parece que lo hubieras armado bien, salvo que tu estas usando dos baterias de 1,5V, el circuito usa una de 9V, tal vez no alcance para encender los leds.
Recuerda que los protoboards tienen los huecos unidos según un esquema, los de los costados, entre las lineas de colores, estan unidos a lo largo, mientras que los centrales estan unidos en el sentido del lado más corto, a ambos lados del centro. En general en un protoboard puedes poner la batería en los costados, algo parecido a tu diagrama en papel donde las lineas donde conecta la batería son la superior y la inferior.
Ten cuidado con la identificación de las patas de los transistores, leds y capacitores electrolíticos, las resistencias puedes ponerlas en cualquier sentido.

Bienvenido al mundo de la electrónica

Exitos


----------



## minime (Sep 10, 2006)

Hola que tal, aquí de nuevo, con los avances:

Funciona! (más o menos)

La pila de 9V definitivamente era algo que erroneamente no había utilizado desde el principio.
Los potenciómetros originales eran de 250K pero el más cercano que encontré fue de 200K.  

Funciona más o menos porque si uso los dos LEDs, estos no parpadean, nomás se quedan prendidos, uno menos que el otro.

Pero si uso un LED fundido, el otro SÍ parpadea! De hecho por error lo quemé al conectarlo directo a los 9V, y cual no sería mi sorpresa al ver como el otro empezó a parpadear!

ahí va.


----------



## Guille DJ (Sep 11, 2006)

pos tonces me da que te equivocaste en la posicion de los transistores revisalo,
ademas debes fijarte que las patillas de los trimmers o potenciometros 1 de ellas no se conecta a nada, tan solo conecta el cursor(pat central) y un lateral, luego los condensadores electroliticos, tb son delicados si hablamos de polaridades, fijate bien en que la franja de - coincida ciertamente con el negativo de la placa y de los transistores pues ya te comento algo dario. este es un circuito simple y se llama multibibrador astable, y te comento:


Un multivibrador astable es un oscilador cuya frecuencia de salida depende de la carga y descarga de los condensadores que actuan en el circuito, siendo provocadas estas cargas y descargas por la conmutación de los transistores.
Aunque se puede ver que es un circuito simétrico debido a la disposición de los componentes, deberemos tener presente que ningún componente es identico aunque sea del mismo lote de fabricación. Por tal motivo es imposible que ambas partes sean exactamente iguales, lo cual implica que un transistor conduzca antes que otro, por lo que la tensión de salida de uno será ligeramente menor que la del otro. Suponiendo que ambos transistores están en cortocircuito momentaneamente, tenemos que una disminucion de la tensión de salida de un tansistor llevará al otro transistor al corte.

Una vez que tenemos a un transistor en saturación y al otro al corte, el condensador conectado a la base del transistor que está en saturación se cargará a través de este y de la resistencia común a dicho condensador y a el colector del transistor que está al corte. Una vez cargado el condensador anteriormente mencionado el transistor que estaba en saturación pasará al corte y el que estaba al corte pasará a saturación.



espero que con esto entiendas mejor tu circuito, y te lleve a solucionar tus problemas, si necesita algo mas no dudes en recurrir a nosotros.

un saludo y espero que pronto le metas mano a circuitos mas complejos, e incluso que pronto empieces a responder dudas tu tambien.


----------



## Guille DJ (Sep 11, 2006)

un consejo, antes de empezar cualquier circuito de electronica, busca información acerca de todos los componentes que desconozcas, busca información sobre el circuito en general, documentate bien leelo repasalo y comprendelo, porque asi a la hora de montarlo, te sera mas facil, y ala hora de resolver cualquier error te daras cuenta de este por la propia reaccion del circuito, y aun asi, muchas veces te partes la cabeza buscando porque se calienta tal, o porque asi enciende y asi no, en fin siempre hay excepciones,jajajajaja

un saludo, y expon tus dudas sin compromiso alguno


----------



## minime (Sep 11, 2006)

Gracias por los comentarios, gracias Guille DJ por la información

Ya funcionó!

Mil gracias, de hecho era uno de los transistores mal puesto, ya funcionan los dos LEDs

Ya ando checando toda la información que pueda, de hecho quisiera hacer otros cuatro más de estos, pero soldados. No sé si sea mejor ir con algún electricista o persona que sepa de electrónica para que lo hiciera, aunque ya no tendría tanta satisfacción por no hacerlos yo.

Una última duda: como podría hacerle para que parpadearan más lento? Los potenciómetros al parecer no funcionan porque no veo cambios visibles al girar estos o quitarlos del protoboard (y sí, nomás está el cursor conectado y un lateral).

De nuevo, mil gracias


----------



## minime (Sep 12, 2006)

Respondiéndome a mi mismo  

Usar un capacitor de 100uF para que parpadee más lento, o de 1uF para más rápido


----------



## alco79ar (Sep 13, 2006)

una idea, yo hice este circuito en los primeros ejersicios de la escuela, pero no lo use con potenciometros, solo cambiaba las capcidades y las resistencias para variar la velocidad, pero unos ejersicios mas adelante descubri las LDRs o fotoceldas, y le puse dos en lugar de las resistencias (potenciometros en tu caso) y a que no sabes lo que paso? fijate!!


----------



## Guille DJ (Sep 17, 2006)

wenas, lo de la velocidad si funciona, solo que no staras poniendo el pote en la resistencia correcta, coge una resistencia y ve poniendola en paralelo a las montadas, prueba 1º con una luego con otra luego con el pot, y en algun momento se te variara la velociadd del led puesto que es un circuito simetrico, debes poner 2 res,espero lo entiendas medio claro si no te queda muy claro dimelo y te mando un dibujin,

un saludo y me alegro que lo hayas echo andar.


----------



## fran_14 (Feb 14, 2007)

hola alguien me puede pasar el link de algun circuito en el q se utilizen leds y q se alternen (q se prenda una , se apaga y se prende la otra, y asi)lo necesito urgente.....y q utilize 12v o menos------necesito eso urgente....
seria un crcuito de led alternantes o algo asi....
y sin pic si es posible ya q no tengo conocimientos en programador de pics-----
soy principiante en esto......
muchas gracias
-----
`ppor su ayuda---atte..... 
franco


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Feb 14, 2007)

Puedes buscar el google por multivibrador astable , ese circuito te sirve.. si desea algo del mismo nivel de facilidad puedes implementar un oscilador con 555 y a la salida colocas dos leds, uno entre el pin de salida y tierra y otro entre el pin de salida y el postivo de la bateria, con sus respectivas resitencias. Tendrás el mismo efecto.


----------



## Trinquete (Feb 19, 2007)

Hola amigo :
Envio al foro esquema de Multivibrador Astable con 555.


----------



## fran_14 (Feb 19, 2007)

hola muchas gracias por el circuito pero el charge a q va conectado?¿=?=?='agradeceria tu ayuda


----------



## Trinquete (Feb 25, 2007)

Hola amigo ,esa toma es por si quiers utilizar un Osciloscopio,pero en la practica nó se utiliza ,perdon por no haberla borrado.
Un saludo .


----------



## fran_14 (Feb 27, 2007)

muchas gracias por la información.......te lom agradezco
franco


----------



## legui (Oct 2, 2008)

alguien tiene información d como funcionaria la valisa?,
o m podria explicar, tengo conocimientos tcnicos,
lo q no entiendo es por q empieza a parpadear los dos primeros y despues uno,
cualquier información seria util,


gracias


----------



## eldulce1000 (Sep 24, 2012)

HOLA como poder amplificar las salidas para que me enciendan mas de 30 leds de este circuito?





HOLA como poder amplificar las salidas para que me enciendan mas de 30 leds de este circuito?



HOLA como poder amplificar las salidas para que me enciendan mas de 30 leds de este circuito?



HOLA como poder amplificar las salidas para que me enciendan mas de 30 leds de este circuito?


----------

